# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Κλουβί αναπαραγωγής καρδερίνας

## dimitrioy

εχω ακουσει σε ολα φορουμ οτι η καρδερινα θελει κλουβι πολυ μεγαλο για να ζευγαρωσει, οτι πρεπει να φυγει ο
αρσενικος οταν επωαζει, οτι πρεπει να περνουμε τα αυγα και στο τελος να τα βαζουμε ολα μαζι κ.α 
εγω περσυ ζευγαρωσα καρδερινες σε κλουβι 40 επι 25. απο την πρωτη μερα μεχρι και οταν τα μικρα
κατεβεικαν απο τη φωλεια, το αρσενικο ηταν μαζι και συναμα βοηθουσε και στην διατροφη την οικογενεια
και τελος απο τα πεντε αυγα βγηκαν 4 πουλακια. το ιδιο πρωσπαθω και φετος και ειμαι σε καλο δρομο.
και κατι αλλο παρεπιπτοντως΄΄ ειναι πολυ πολυ δυσκολο, να ξεχωρισεις το φυλλο τους!
ολα αυτα που ακουμε και διαβαζουμε για τα χαρακτηριστικα της αρσενικης και και της θυλικης 
καρδερινας ειναι μικρες ενδειξεις, και οχι 100% στανταρ! ενιοτε υπαρχουν καρδερινες που ενω
εξ οψεως τις βλεπουμε και λεμε οτι ειναι αρσενικες, στο τελος πεφτουμε εξω, εγω τουλαχιστον αν και απο μικρος 
ασχολουμαι εν τουτοις πολλες φορες πεφτω εξω.... για εσας δεν ξερω.

----------


## jk21

αν μπορεις να τα ζευγαρωσεις σε τοσο μικρο κλουβι αλλα σιγουρα να τα εχει συντομα σε πολυ μεγαλυτερο τοτε οκ .οχι ομως να μεινουν εκει .συμφωνω οτι αλλοι γονεις ειναι καλοι και αλλοι αντιδρουν περιεργα γιατι δεν μπορεις να περιμενεις απο ενα πουλι που πριν 1-2 γεννιες οι γεννητορες του ηταν στη φυση ,να θελουν να ζευγαρωσουν στην αιχμαλωσια με τους δικους σου ορους .ειναι καθαρα θεμα χαρακτηρα .στα καναρινια αντιστοιχα συνηθως οι γονεις ειναι οκ και μαλλον εμεις παρερμηνευουμε τη συμπεριφορα τους και τους χωριζομε αδικα αυτη μου την θεση για τη συμπεριφορα των ιθαγενων γονινων ,την ειχα περασει και σαν ιστοριουλα εδω *Η ιστορία μιας καρδερίνας που την λέγανε Κίτσο*μην αλλαζεις τα αυγα .αυτο ισχυει στα καναρινια που δεχονται τετοιες επεμβασεις .η καρδερινα θελει ηρεμια και μη παρεμβαση .μπορει να μην τα κλωσσησει καθολου μετα τα κανονικα

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Ειναι ομως η εξαιρεση κι οχι ο κανονας!
Το κλουβι αναπαραγωγης της καρδερινας πρεπει να ειναι τουλαχιστον 1,0-1,2 μετρα χ 50εκ χ 50εκ. Τουλαχιστον!!
Το ιδανικο ειναι 2χ2χ1(υψος-βαθος-πλατος).
Εκει χαιρεσαι πραγματικα την καρδερινα!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> Ειναι ομως η εξαιρεση κι οχι ο κανονας!


έτσι ακριβώς!

----------


## thanasissin

Οταν ξαναβρεις τετοιο θηλυκο να μας το πεις...

----------


## antoninio

..η αποψη μου ειναι και εμενα οτι η περιπτωση αυτη ειναι η εξαιρεση και οχι ο κανονας..την πρωτη μου χρονια  ειχα σε 60αρα κλουβα 5 στα 5..την επομενη χρονια αλλα και τη μεθεπομενη και αφου ειχα χασει αυτο το ζευγαρι.. ειδα την απολυτη καταστροφη..με αποκορυφωμα περσι που ειχα συνολο απο 4 ζευγαρια 32 αυγα σε ολους τους κυκλους και εζησε μονο ενα..βεβαια εβλεπα οτι τα πουλια ηταν στριμωγμενα..το ενα εμποδιζε το αλλο στις φωλιες..με το παραμικρο θορυβο η γενικα κατι αποτομο δεν ειχαν χωρο να πεταξουν και γινοταν το ελα να δεις μεσα στην κλουβα..δεν πετυχαινεις παντα σε μικρα κλουβια...τα καταργησα λοιπον..φετος με 90αρες θα δουμε τι θα γινει..εκτος απο αυτο εχω την ικανοποιηση οτι τα βοηθαω τα πουλια..δεν εχω απαιτηση να ζευγαρωσουν ντε και καλα..

----------


## mitsman

Περυσι σε κλουβι 1,50 χ 1,00 χ 0.75 ειχα επιτυχια με την πρωτη μου χρονια...
Φετος θα δοκιμασω στις 90αρες με τα τρια χωρισματα!!! για να δουμε!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ολα τα πουλιά είναι διαφορετικά και δεν δεν υπάρχει κανενας κανονας για κανενα πουλακι....ειτε καρδερίνα ειναι αυτο ειται καναρινι είται περιστερι.

Εχουμε ακουσει τα απειρα για τους φτερωτους μας φίλους.

Ειναι γεγονός οτι η καρδερίνα ειναι ενα ιδιαίτερο πουλι και εχει πολυ περισότερες δυσκολιες απο ενα καναρίνι.

Μονο απο προσωπική μας εμπειρια με τα δικα μας πουλακια μπορουμε να εχουμε πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα.

Μου χαρησε ενας παππουλης μία καρδερίνα δικης του εκτρωφης γιατι δεν "βάτευε" μου είπε.....Σε μενα λοιπον δεν εχει αφησει καναρα για κανάρα.

Δεν υπαρχει κανενας κανόνας.



ΥΓ

Να παρακαλέσω τον Θανάση (*thanasissin**)* να γραφει πιο συχνα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Περυσι σε κλουβι 1,50 χ 1,00 χ 0.75 ειχα επιτυχια με την πρωτη μου χρονια...
> Φετος θα δοκιμασω στις 90αρες με τα τρια χωρισματα!!! για να δουμε!


το ζευγαρι που περυσι ζευγαρωσε στην μεγαλη κλουβα να το ξαναβαλεις εκει. στις 90αρες βαλε τα παιδια τους αν εχεις η αλλα ζευγαρια, και να εχεις ετοιμες μεγαλυτερες κλουβες για ολα.

----------


## mitsman

Την μανα την εχει αλλος πλεον.... εχω ενα παιδακι της!!! ο μπαμπας εγινε γευμα σε κουκουβαγια....
φετος ολα σε εσωτερικο χωρο μακρια απο κουκουβαγιες κρυα και βροχες..... εχουμε εκτροφειο λεμε.. χαχαχαχαχαχααχααχαχαχαχαχ  α

για να δουμε,... δυο ζευγαρακια εχω... οτι βρεξει ας κατεβασει!!!! Η μεγαλη η κλουβα δεν χωραει στο δωματιο ουτε να μπει.... οποτε θα βολευτω με τις 90αρες!

----------


## jk21

την μαμα ο Μητσος την χαραμισε σε εναν θεωρητικο του  χωρου ...  εχει χωρο 1.20 χ 0.60 χ 0.60 πανω κατω

----------


## οδυσσέας

> για να δουμε,... δυο ζευγαρακια εχω... οτι βρεξει ας κατεβασει!!!! Η μεγαλη η κλουβα δεν χωραει στο δωματιο ουτε να μπει.... οποτε θα βολευτω με τις 90αρες!


αστα οπως ειναι και βλεπουμε. ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> την μαμα ο Μητσος την χαραμισε σε εναν θεωρητικο του χωρου ... εχει χωρο 1.20 χ 0.60 χ 0.60 πανω κατω


 πρέπει να σε αγαπαει πολύ για να κάνει τέτοια κίνηση, και μπράβο του. 

εσύ πρέπει να βγάλεις καρδερίνες και στο εύχομαι με όλη μου την καρδιά, για να δεις πόσο εύκολο είναι και να σταματήσεις να λες ότι είναι δύσκολο. η δυσκολία είναι μέχρι να ασχοληθείς άμα ασχοληθείς μετά όλα είναι εύκολα. 


θέλω για έναν ακόμα λόγο να ασχοληθείς και να πετυχεις με την εκτροφή της ''αρρώστιας μου'', για να δω τι θα λένε τότε κάτι γερμανοί και κάτι κουραδεμπορακια του χώρου.

----------


## jk21

οτι κανω δεν το κανω για κανεναν απο αυτους που λες ,αλλα για να στηριξω την εμπιστοσυνη σε οσους θελουν να πιστεψουν ,αλλα θελουν να βαλουν και  << τον τυπον επι τον ηλον >>  .δεν εχω να αποδειξω ,αλλα να στηριξω την θεση μου

περι διατροφης βασισμενης κυριως στη φυση (αυτο δεν χρειαζεται πια ... ειναι ηδη δεδομενο στο μυαλο οσων συμφωνουσαν αλλα και οσων το διακωμωδουσαν και θριαμβευτικα αποδεδειγμενο απο τον πρωτο χρηστη της μεθοδου αυτης ,πολυ πριν απο εμενα ,που απο χθες πανηγυριζει κυπελλα !!! 


περι προληψης ασθενειων  με ηπια μεσα φυτικης προελευσης  και καθαριοτητα

περι παντελους αποκλεισμου καθε νεου πιασμενου πουλιου σε μια εκτροφη ,λογω της βομβας των κοκκιδιων και του ατοξοπλασματος 

αργα ή γρηγορα ,αυτα θα ειναι δεδομενα και χωρις εγω να βγαλω ,ουτε ενα πουλακι 


ναι με αγαπαει !και γω εκεινον περισσοτερο απο οτι εκεινος εμενα !!!

----------


## xXx

αυτά είναι μύθοι περί 1 και 2 μέτρα για  τις καρδερίνες...σε 60άρες ζευγαρώστρες έχω δει εγώ που ζευγαρώνουνε τα πουλιά

----------


## οδυσσέας

και εγω εχω δει και σε μικροτερα







αλλά για να φτάσεις σε αυτές τις διαστάσεις πρέπει να έχεις αντίληψη εκτροφέα,τις γνώσεις και τα 
κατάλληλα πουλιά.

----------


## Gardelius

Πραγματικά!!!!! Εντυπωσιακό σε ποσο μικρο χώρο.....ζευγαρωσαν!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## Ταρταρος

Παδεια εγω εχω 2 χ κλουβια 150 χ 50 χ 50, θα δοκιμασω με 2 ζευγαρια καρδερινες αλλα χρειαζωμαι τα φωτα σας.Τωρα τα εχω ολα μαζι. Ποτε πρεπει να χωριστουν τα ζευγαρεια, και βασικα πια διαδικασια χρειαζεται για να φθασωμαι στο ζευγαρι. Να τα βαλω μαζι ανα ζευγαρι η να τα χωρισω αρσενικα και θυλικα?

----------


## jk21

Εχει υπαρξει καποιο απο αυτα ,ξανα ως ζευγαρι με καποιο αλλο;

----------


## Ταρταρος

όχι φίλε αλλά το ένα αρσενικό μου έχει ζευγαρωση με καναρα με αποτέλεσμα υπέροχους μούλους.

----------


## geam

ειναι εκτροφής???

----------


## Ταρταρος

ναι φιλέ , θέμα αιχμαλωσίας δεν τίθεται πλεον.

----------


## jk21

αν ηταν καποια ηδη ζευγαρι απο παλια ,θα σου ελεγα να τα εχεις απο την αρχη μαζι .Ομως τωρα ας σου πουνε παιδια που ειναι πιο εμπειρα

----------


## Stragalini

εγω κατάφερα να βγάλω πουλιά βάζοντας το ζευγάρι απο τον Ιανουάριο μαζί σε ζευγαρώστρα  (60χ60) στην αρχή με το χώρισμα, τα αφήνω για τον 1το μήνα για λίγο μαζί περίπου 15 λεπτά την εβδομάδα,μετά αρχίζω να μεγαλώνω το διάστημα αυτό σε 2 ώρες παρατηρώντας πως τα πάνε (αν μαλώνουν δλδ Η αν ταΐζονται ) αν τα πάνε καλά τότε αφαιρώ το χώρισμα και τα αφήνω μαζί

----------


## οδυσσέας

Αντρέα βαλε τα ζευγάρια μαζί από τώρα να συνηθίσουν το ένα το άλλο και ξεκίνα προετοιμασία.
ο καθε εκτροφεας εχει διαφορετικο τροπο που κανει εκτροφη. εσυ θα φτιαξεις τον δικο σου τροπο. 
για μενα δεν υπαρχουν κανονες στην εκτροφη καρδερινας καποιοι προσπαθουν να μας πεισουν οτι υπαρχουν...

----------

